# siege tower at Tyre



## Alexandra (Sep 8, 2014)

Επειδή όταν κάναμε Ιστορία στο σχολείο εγώ περί άλλα τύρβαζα, μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι εννοεί εδώ;

Neoptolemus. I remember you the day you took the siege tower at Tyre.

Διαβάζοντας διαγώνια στη Βικιπαίδεια, δεν βλέπω το όνομα του Νεοπτόλεμου στην πολιορκία της Τύρου, αλλά μόνο στην πολιορκία της Γάζας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2014)

Εγώ δεν ξέρω καν ποιος Νεοπτόλεμος απ' όλους είναι, αλλά, αφού ήταν στην Γάζα, κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να τον βάλει κάποιος συγγραφέας μυθιστορήματος και στην Τύρο. Άλλωστε, οι Νεοπτόλεμοι ήταν περισσότεροι από τους πολιορκητικούς πύργους. Για μένα το πρόβλημα είναι το _took_. Πώς τον πήρε δηλαδή τον πύργο;


----------



## cougr (Sep 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν ξέρω καν ποιος Νεοπτόλεμος απ' όλους είναι, αλλά, αφού ήταν στην Γάζα, κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να τον βάλει κάποιος συγγραφέας μυθιστορήματος και στην Τύρο.



I agree.



nickel said:


> Για μένα το πρόβλημα είναι το _took_. Πώς τον πήρε δηλαδή τον πύργο;



Το πιο πιθανό σενάριο στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι ότι το _took_ χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του _captured_, δλδ. _κατέλαβε_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2014)

cougr said:


> Το πιο πιθανό σενάριο στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι ότι το _took_ χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του _captured_, δλδ. _κατέλαβε_.



Αυτό είναι το προφανές, αλλά οι πολιορκητικοί πύργοι ανήκαν στον Αλέξανδρο. Να ήταν ο Νεοπτόλεμος με τους Τύριους;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 8, 2014)

Κι εγώ αυτό δεν κατάλαβα, και γι' αυτό έβαλα το ερώτημα, τι σημαίνει το "took" εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2014)

Προφανώς έχει μπλέξει την Τύρο με τη Γάζα, όπου πραγματικά ο Νεοπτόλεμος πήρε τον πύργο ανεβαίνοντας με σκαλωσιά.

*Neoptolemus* is mentioned as serving in the Macedonian royal guards (εταιρoι) and distinguished himself particularly at the siege of Gaza, 332 BC, of which he was the first to scale the walls.


----------



## cougr (Sep 8, 2014)

Πάνω στη βιασύνη μου ούτε καν πρόσεξα το _siege_ μπροστά από το _tower_. Μάλλον πρόκειται για κάποιο λάθος ή μπέρδεμα διότι έτσι ως έχει δεν βγάζει νόημα. (Εκτός βέβαια αν ο Neoptolemus ήταν με τους Τύριους)

Πιάσε κόκκινο, ντοκ.:)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 8, 2014)

Μήπως αντί για "siege tower" έπρεπε να λέει "besieged tower"; Πάντως λέει πεντακάθαρα "siege tower".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2014)

Εδώ μπορεί να έκανε λάθος στην πόλη, στο (be)siege(d) θα κολλούσε;


----------



## cougr (Sep 8, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως αντί για "siege tower" έπρεπε να λέει "besieged tower";.....



Πάντως, έτσι θα είχε περισσότερο νόημα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2014)

Α, μάλιστα, στηρίζεται (όσο πατάει η γάτα) στην _Αλεξάνδρου Ανάβαση_:

αἵ τε οὖν κλίμακες προσήγοντο τῷ τείχει καὶ ἔρις πολλὴ ἦν τῶν Μακεδόνων ὅσοι τι ἀρετῆς μετεποιοῦντο ὅστις πρῶτος αἱρήσει τὸ τεῖχος. καὶ αἱρεῖ πρῶτος Νεοπτόλεμος τῶν ἑταίρων τοῦ Αἰακιδῶν γένους.
http://el.wikisource.org/wiki/Αλεξάνδρου_Ανάβασις/Βιβλίο_Β

Σε σκάλα σκαρφάλωσε και βρέθηκε πρώτος πάνω στο τείχος. Ο συγγραφέας, για να μην κατηγορηθεί για ιστορικές ακρίβειες και αποκάλυψη προσωπικών δεδομένων του Νεοπτόλεμου, άλλαξε την πόλη και την κατάκτηση.


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... Ο συγγραφέας, για να μην κατηγορηθεί για ιστορικές ακρίβειες και αποκάλυψη προσωπικών δεδομένων του Νεοπτόλεμου, άλλαξε την πόλη και την κατάκτηση.


I think he was Stoned. Oliver stoned.


----------



## pontios (Sep 9, 2014)

Μια άλλη εξήγηση:
Ο Νεοπτόλεμος ίσως ήταν υπεύθυνος για τη μεταφορά ενός πύργου πολιορκίας - δηλαδή, μπορεί να πήρε (he "took it" in this sense) ένα από τους πύργους πολιορκίας που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην Τύρο, και να τον μετέφερε ("taken" as in the "transport" sense) στο κάστρο της Γάζας, όπου χρησιμοποιήθηκε/το χρησιμοποίησε με επιτυχία; 
Από ό, τι κατάλαβα, οι πολιορκίες των δύο φρουρίων (Τυρού και Γάζας) διεξήχθησαν την ίδια στιγμή, και με τη χρήση των ίδιων πύργων.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Gaza

"During the Siege of Gaza, Alexander the Great, by utilizing the engines he had employed against Tyre, succeeded in reaching the walls. After three unsuccessful assaults, the stronghold was taken by storm."[1]


----------



## cougr (Sep 9, 2014)

daeman said:


> I think he was Stoned. Oliver stoned.



Lol, Daeman! In a moment of speculation that's exactly what I had thought.... (what's that about great minds thinking alike?). 

Hence, the scriptwriter, instead of writing "took siege of the tower"-ie. a Tyrian tower- mixed his words up and wrote "took the siege tower".


----------



## pontios (Sep 9, 2014)

πολιορκητικός πύργος ή πύργος πολιορκίας;


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2014)

Και τα δύο.


----------



## pontios (Sep 9, 2014)

Earion said:


> Και τα δύο.



OK, thanks, Earion. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2014)

pontios said:


> Από ό,τι κατάλαβα, οι πολιορκίες των δύο φρουρίων (Τυρού και Γάζας) διεξήχθησαν την ίδια στιγμή, και με τη χρήση των ίδιων πύργων.
> 
> "During the Siege of Gaza, Alexander the Great, by utilizing the engines he had employed against Tyre, succeeded in reaching the walls. After three unsuccessful assaults, the stronghold was taken by storm."[1]



Καλημέρα. Όχι «την ίδια στιγμή»! Δίνει την εντύπωση ότι πολιορκούσε τις δύο πόλεις ταυτόχρονα και έπαιρνε τους πύργους από τη μια πολιορκία και τους πήγαινε στην άλλη, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες της στιγμής. Το κάνουμε συχνά εμείς οι μεταφραστές αυτό: αφήνουμε τη μια μετάφραση και πιάνουμε την άλλη, για να μην πλήττουμε, όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Ο Αλέξανδρος όμως, ως μέγας στρατηλάτης, πρώτα ξεμπέρδεψε με τη δύσκολη υπόθεση της πολιορκίας της Τύρου και αμέσως μετά πήρε τα στρατά και τους πύργους και καταπιάστηκε με τη Γάζα, που αποδείχτηκε πολύ πιο εύκολη: δύο ενότητες στον Αρριανό σε σύγκριση με τις επτά και βάλε για την Τύρο: http://websfor.org/alexander/arrian/book2b.asp


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2014)

cougr said:


> Lol, Daeman! In a moment of speculation that's exactly what I had thought.... (what's that about great minds thinking alike?). Hence, the scriptwriter, instead of writing "took siege of the tower"-ie. a Tyrian tower- mixed his words up and wrote "took the siege tower".


Well, that speculation was spot on, Cougr :

Blood makes the world rise. Blood makes the rain fall. Blood makes the earth grow. In blood all men are born and die. Blood is the food of the gods below. 
Help me, Bucephalus, today we ride to our destiny. 
Neoptolemos, I remember you the day you took the siege tower at Tyre. 
You were a giant! And today how will you fight? 
...
netenglish.ru/scriptsitem3.html

Screenplay by Christopher Kyle, Laeta Kalogridis and Oliver Stone.


----------



## pontios (Sep 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Όχι «την ίδια στιγμή»! Δίνει την εντύπωση ότι πολιορκούσε τις δύο πόλεις ταυτόχρονα και έπαιρνε τους πύργους από τη μια πολιορκία και τους πήγαινε στην άλλη, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες της στιγμής. Ο Αλέξανδρος όμως, ως μέγας στρατηλάτης, πρώτα ξεμπέρδεψε με τη δύσκολη υπόθεση της πολιορκίας της Τύρου και αμέσως μετά πήρε τα στρατά και τους πύργους και καταπιάστηκε με τη Γάζα, που αποδείχτηκε πολύ πιο εύκολη: δύο ενότητες στον Αρριανό σε σύγκριση με τις επτά και βάλε για την Τύρο: http://websfor.org/alexander/arrian/book2b.asp



Good morning, nickel.

You're right, I could have (and probably should have) stated it clearer, but, anyway, here (below) is what I based my earlier post (and wild guess) on.
Note, the siege of Tyre had not concluded while the siege of Gaza was taking place, and that the same siege engines were being used (which I'm asssuming includes siege towers - as, according to wiki, a siege tower is a specialised siege engine). I think that one or more of the siege towers that were initially used unsuccessfully against Tyre may have been transported to Gaza before being brought back again for the final siege (of Tyre).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_tower

While Alexander had Tyre under siege, he moved along the coast accepting submission of the cities along the Mediterranean. Alexander was on his way to Eygpt. Batis, the commander of the fortress of Gaza, refused to surrender. The inhabitants of Gaza and their Nabataean allies did not want to lose the lucrative trade which was controlled by Gaza. The fortress was built on a hill and was heavily fortified. Alexander built ramps up the sides of the hill with debris and utilized the same siege engines that were employed at Tyre.
http://joseph_berrigan.tripod.com/ancientbabylon/id34.html


----------



## pontios (Sep 10, 2014)

By the way, nickel, after reading your response, I have started to doubt the reliabilty of my cited source.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2014)

pontios said:


> utilized the same siege engines that were employed at Tyre.[/COLOR]
> http://joseph_berrigan.tripod.com/ancientbabylon/id34.html



Bad English ('had been employed' would be more accurate). The first sentence in the Wikipedia article uses its tenses in a clearer and more accurate way:

During the Siege of Gaza, Alexander the Great, by utilizing the engines he had employed against Tyre, succeeded in reaching the walls.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Gaza


----------



## pontios (Sep 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> utilized the same siege engines that were employed at Tyre. Bad English ('had been employed' would be more accurate). The first sentence in the Wikipedia article uses its tenses in a clearer and more accurate way:
> 
> During the Siege of Gaza, Alexander the Great, by utilizing the engines he had employed against Tyre, succeeded in reaching the walls.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Gaza



Yes. It didn't sound right to me, but you picked up on it (and a big yes to "had been employed").
"Were employed at Tyre" also gives the impression (or allows the possibility) that they are still being employed against Tyre, it's not as definite as "had been employed" which tells us that they are no longer being employed (against Tyre).

I also posted #21 above, just as you were posting #22 ...you may have missed it.


> #21 ...By the way, nickel, after reading your response #18, I have started to doubt the reliabilty of my cited source.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2014)

Για να συνεννοούμαστε: Εγώ καταλαβαίνω το _utilizing the engines he had employed against Tyre_ όχι κυριολεκτικά, σαν να πήρε ο Α. αυτά τα τεχνικά τέρατα και να τα μετέφερε τόσα χιλιόμετρα δρόμο, αλλά ότι χρησιμοποίησε μηχανές του ίδιου τύπου. Οι μηχανές αυτές κατασκευάζονταν συνήθως επιτόπου (ένα μεγάλο μέρος του χρόνου των πολιορκιών περνούσε μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής τους). Επομένως, δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα να χρησιμοποιούνται ίδιες μηχανές σε διαφορετικά σημεία.


----------



## cougr (Sep 10, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να συνεννοούμαστε: Εγώ καταλαβαίνω το _utilizing the engines he had employed against Tyre_ όχι κυριολεκτικά, σαν να πήρε ο Α. αυτά τα τεχνικά τέρατα και να τα μετέφερε τόσα χιλιόμετρα δρόμο, αλλά ότι χρησιμοποίησε μηχανές του ίδιου τύπου. Οι μηχανές αυτές κατασκευάζονταν συνήθως επιτόπου (ένα μεγάλο μέρος του χρόνου των πολιορκιών περνούσε μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής τους). Επομένως, δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα να χρησιμοποιούνται ίδιες μηχανές σε διαφορετικά σημεία.



Θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να πρόκειται για ελλειπτική πρόταση και όντως να ερμηνευτεί όπως το έχεις καταλάβει.
_
utilizing the (same type of/type of) engines he had employed against Tyre_

Πάντως, αν το εννοούσε έτσι ο συγγραφέας, προτιμητέο θα ήταν να το έγραφε και έτσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2014)

Η απόσταση Τύρου και Γάζας είναι κάπου 350 χιλιόμετρα. Αθήνα-Λάρισα ένα πράγμα (ή κάτι σαν Σίδνεϊ-Καμπέρα :) αν πιστέψω το νέτι). Είναι αδύνατο να μεταφέρθηκαν πολιορκητικές μηχανές σε αυτή την απόσταση. Ακόμη και αν οι μηχανές δεν είχαν φτάσει τα μεγέθη που έφτασαν οι μηχανές του Δημήτριου Πολιορκητή, ούτε τριάντα χρόνια αργότερα (εννιαόροφες ελεπόλεις κ.λπ.), εκείνη την εποχή απλώς δεν ήταν εφικτή η μετακίνηση σε τέτοια απόσταση στους χωματόδρομους με έλξη από (πόσα, άραγε) ζώα. Ούτε για μεταφορά από θαλάσσης συζητάμε, φυσικά. Δεν υπήρχαν τέτοια πλοία και μια τέτοια κίνηση θα είχε μείνει οπωσδήποτε στην ιστορία.

Επομένως, ο συγγραφέας μπορεί απλώς να το θεώρησε αυτονόητο.


----------



## pontios (Sep 10, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η απόσταση Τύρου και Γάζας είναι κάπου 350 χιλιόμετρα. Αθήνα-Λάρισα ένα πράγμα (ή κάτι σαν Σίδνεϊ-Καμπέρα :) αν πιστέψω το νέτι). Είναι αδύνατο να μεταφέρθηκαν πολιορκητικές μηχανές σε αυτή την απόσταση. Ακόμη και αν οι μηχανές δεν είχαν φτάσει τα μεγέθη που έφτασαν οι μηχανές του Δημήτριου Πολιορκητή, ούτε τριάντα χρόνια αργότερα (εννιαόροφες ελεπόλεις κ.λπ.), εκείνη την εποχή απλώς δεν ήταν εφικτή η μετακίνηση σε τέτοια απόσταση στους χωματόδρομους με έλξη από (πόσα, άραγε) ζώα. Ούτε για μεταφορά από θαλάσσης συζητάμε, φυσικά. Δεν υπήρχαν τέτοια πλοία και μια τέτοια κίνηση θα είχε μείνει οπωσδήποτε στην ιστορία.
> 
> Επομένως, ο συγγραφέας μπορεί απλώς να το θεώρησε αυτονόητο.



Τους αποσυναρμολογούσαν και συναρμολογούσαν γρήγορα και εύκολα - και τους μετέφερναν κομμάτι κομμάτι (τους πύργους)

μετέφερναν gets underlined in red by my spellcheck.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2014)

pontios said:


> Αποσυναρμολογούνται και συναρμολογούνται γρήγορα και εύκολα - και μεταφέρονται κομμάτι κομμάτι.


Σωστή η ένσταση, έπρεπε να είμαι σαφέστερος. Εννοώ τους πολιορκητικούς πύργους, αφού γι' αυτό μιλάμε (siege tower) όχι κριούς και καταπέλτες, βέβαια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ούτε για μεταφορά από θαλάσσης συζητάμε, φυσικά. Δεν υπήρχαν τέτοια πλοία και μια τέτοια κίνηση θα είχε μείνει οπωσδήποτε στην ιστορία.


Και *σύμφωνα με αυτόν τον ιστότοπο*, μάλλον είμαι φάουλ και στο πιο πάνω: 

[...] Στο μεταξύ έφτασαν στη Γάζα δια θαλάσσης οι μηχανές, που είχαν εκπορθήσει την Τύρο. [...]


----------



## Marinos (Sep 10, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και *σύμφωνα με αυτόν τον ιστότοπο*, μάλλον είμαι φάουλ και στο πιο πάνω:
> 
> [...] Στο μεταξύ έφτασαν στη Γάζα δια θαλάσσης οι μηχανές, που είχαν εκπορθήσει την Τύρο. [...]



Οι μηχανές όμως, το είπες και μόνος σου, δεν είναι μόνο πολιορκητικοί πύργοι.


----------



## cougr (Sep 11, 2014)

pontios said:


> Τους αποσυναρμολογούσαν και συναρμολογούσαν γρήγορα και εύκολα - και τους μετέφερναν κομμάτι κομμάτι (τους πύργους)



That's exactly what I would have thought. To my novice's way of thinking it would be too much of a logistical burden to be required to source the specific raw materials needed and to have the amenity of time and peace, in a foreign and supposedly hostile environment, as to be enabled to manufacture and assemble the construction completely from scratch .


----------



## Earion (Sep 11, 2014)

The trouble is not so much the foreign and hostile (human) environment. This is to be expected for an invading army of conquest. What matters most is the scarcity of wood all around.


----------



## cougr (Sep 11, 2014)

Earion said:


> The trouble is not so much the foreign and hostile (human) environment. This is to be expected for an invading army of conquest. What matters most is the scarcity of wood all around.



Yes. The guaranteed availability and procurement of the right amounts and type of wood required, were some of the factors I had in mind when I wrote about the burden relating to the sourcing of raw materials.:)


----------

